# The first GIVEAWAY of year 2020! Enter to win the new Vaporesso Target PM80 kit!



## Vaporesso (7/1/20)

Hi SA fans,

Happy new year to all the community! Hope you all have had a great holiday! We already heard so much feedback about the best product of 2019.

Thank you for all the information. As you all know, the first product in the year 2020 from Vaporesso will be the Target PM 80, the first 80W Subohm pod mod. 




More details here
So for the coming year 2020, what new products do you want to see from Vaporesso?

*GLOBAL GIVEAWAY*
*3 lucky winners will win the latest Target PM80 kit*, winners announced on *Jan 13rd *

*How to enter*
1. Enter the Target PM80 thread for more product details 

2. *Comment below any details about the products you expect* in the year 2020 like product type, product function or product price

3. Invite someone to join the giveaway

You must be 18+ years old to enter
Following us on Instagram and like on Facebook would be much appreciated, but it's not necessary.

Happy new year and good luck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/20)

More rebuildable pod mod systems maybe with 20700/21700 batteries.
@Resistance @Ruwaid @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/1/20)

More good looking single 18650 mods

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dimi (7/1/20)

Love the 2000mAh Battery and 4ml Pod

@Don1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/1/20)

I would like to see some more rebuildable pod systems released.

@Hooked


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

More volume, higher capacity and more innovation coupled with looks like this pod mod. Beautiful piece of vape gear!
@Room Fogger 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo (7/1/20)

1 done.
2 I expect more mods with stainless steel cases.
3 @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## La_Navidad (7/1/20)

1. Done.
2. I expect more RBA Pods to arrive at the market and more new functions in those devices.
3. @dunskoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (7/1/20)

1. Done.
2. Would like it if Vaporesso can use their quality and style and release a sqounk mod this year.
3. @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Supriyono (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. Less pods more mods
3. @dunskoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. I would like to see you guys release an rta, a solid 25mm flavour chaser.
3. @M.Adhir @Rashid Essop Moosa @mc_zamo @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dunskoy (8/1/20)

I expect more MTL devices with RBA and with an interesting design, with a reminder of refueling e-juice in the device.
@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeek (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. I would love to see a flavour banger single coil RTA, and a single 21700 mod with awesome Vaporesso styling
3. @Lawrence A @Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cynarius (8/1/20)

1.Done
2. More innovation in the smaller mods such as the pod devices, RBA in pods and so fort
3. @Gonzilla @hot.chillie35 @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. Small dual 21700 mod! 
3. @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)

Awesome vape gear.
Want more rebuildable pod systems. Can't wait!!!

@ShamZ
@Cynarius
@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (8/1/20)

1. Done 
2. Rebuildable mesh pod systems 
3. @Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/1/20)

1 done
2 I would like to see a really small pod mod that can takea 18650 battery and have a restricted DL rba. The innovasion should be in the smallest possible disign, not just throw a 18650 batt with a normal chip like vinci x. Make it small and powerfull.
3 @Jai Haze

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## einad5 (8/1/20)

Done
I would love to see more DNA devices
@BubiSparks


----------



## CashKat88 (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. More innovative RBA decks in 2020
3. @Ruwaid @Sachin1804 @M.Adhir 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (8/1/20)

I'd like to see more common mods and atomizers, especially single-coiled RTAs or maybe even RDTAs.
@RagnarLodbrok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (8/1/20)

1. Done.
2. I would like to see more RBA pods and AIOs with 18650 batteries.
3. @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/1/20)

1. Done
2. It looks very stylish and well designed. We do need a lot more mod pods for their mobility and ease of carry plus with the option of using bothing DL and MTL.
3. @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/1/20)

1. Entered
2. I would like to see more single battery stealthy mods being made and launched this year
3. @EZBlend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/1/20)

1. Entered 
2. An Awesome Leakfree RTA that I’m sure @Vaporesso can produce because Vaporesso always delivers Exceptional Vape Gear. 
3. @Vapessa @Hooked @Caramia


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (8/1/20)

1. Entered
2. I'd like to see new generation of chipsets, like Omni or Axon, with even more advanced features, but the price must be lower than DNA's
3. @JaroslavSekac 
Thank you @Vaporesso


----------



## Golden Milestone (9/1/20)

1. Done.
2. I would love to see more RTA from Vaporesso, I like to buy atomizers and mods from one manufacturer, but it is hard to do so.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/1/20)

1. done
2. more pod systems with RBA
3. @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/1/20)

1. Entered
2. I would like a dual 21700 mod with a large screen (like the Aegis X) which incorporates a cellphone. Carry one item instead of two.
3. @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/1/20)

1. Entered
2. More Pod Mod Designs from @Vaporesso because Vaporesso's Vape Products are out of this world Awesome
3. @Max @Bulldog @Vaporator00 
Thanks for the chance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RuiG (9/1/20)

1. Done

2. Hope to see a new Armour Pro with Axon chip and same finish as the Gen.

3. @Vaping Jakes


----------



## BubiSparks (9/1/20)

Thanks for the tag @einad5, but I have no interest in pod devices.


----------



## Vaporesso (13/1/20)

The winners will be

@Ruwaid 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Largo 

Congratulations to you and thank you all for the feedback given to us.

Please PM us before Jan 15th with all the below information since we will have our CNY holiday from Jan 18th. We need to collect all the information and ship it out before our holiday

Name:

Address:

Zip Code:

Phone:

Email:

Thank you again for your participation again and I hope you all have a nice beginning of 2020 with our Target PM80 kit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (13/1/20)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to Vaporesso for the opportunity

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/1/20)

@Vaporesso THANK YOU SO MUCH!! awesome surprise and cannot wait. PM on its way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (13/1/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @Vaporesso THANK YOU SO MUCH!! awesome surprise and cannot wait. PM on its way!


Congratulations bro 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (13/1/20)

Congratulations to the winners!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (13/1/20)

Congratulations to the Winners

@Ruwaid
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Largo

Thank you @Vaporesso for the chance would have really loved to have won one of these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (13/1/20)

Belissimo! Congrats to @Ruwaid and @Faiyaz Cheulkar!
Thank you Vaporesso for a nice device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/20)

Congratulations to all of you. Thanks @Vaporesso 

@Ruwaid
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Largo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/2/20)

@Ruwaid @Largo, have u received the prize or the tracking number. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (7/2/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar nope bud. Received a pm stating that a tracking number will only be sent to me once CNY was over and when they are back at work. Now with the new outbreak, that might be further away!
But no tracking number or parcel as yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (8/2/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Ruwaid @Largo, have u received the prize or the tracking number.





The track number was reported to me only by the postal service when the parcel reached my country


----------

